# Kalahari Water Park vs Chula Vista



## ajhcmaj (Aug 9, 2009)

If anyone has specific knowledge about these two parks, any help is appreciated.

We are going to be staying at one of the two hotels for 2 days/1 night in Dec.  The cost of Kalahari is $199 and the cost of Chula is $129.  We have two kids 7 and 10 years old.  

So the question is, is Kalahari so much more exciting/more rides/etc that makes it worth the extra $70.  Or is Chula so much smaller that our kids would get tired of it.  We intend on being at the indoor park for the day we check in as well as the day we check out, so 2 full days at the park. 

So any thoughts from anyone is appreciated.


----------



## bccash63 (Aug 9, 2009)

Would definately choose the Kalahari--its worth the extra $70.00.  Dawn


----------



## Gramma5 (Aug 9, 2009)

Can talk about Chula Vista, but my grandkids go to Kalahari every winter and LOVE it!


----------



## jberndt10 (Aug 11, 2009)

I felt the only thing better at the Kahlari is the water coaster. The kids also like the surfing thing.  Otherwise I think they are comparable.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't comment on Kahlari as neven been there. Was in Chula in sept couple years ago and the outdoor waterpark was closed already. The indoor one was on the small side, unless there was addition/expansion there over the past couple years.


----------



## CharlesS (Aug 28, 2009)

*Chula Vista Expansion?*



lily28 said:


> Was in Chula in sept couple years ago and the outdoor waterpark was closed already. The indoor one was on the small side, unless there was addition/expansion there over the past couple years.


Chula Vista has very recently expanded but I don't have details.  Hopefully someone who stayed there this summer can give us a report.

Charles


----------



## Leturno (Aug 29, 2009)

*I'm curious why just these two non-TS waterparks?*

I'm curious why you are just looking at these two non-timeshare waterparks resorts? The Dells must have 5 or more major Waterpark Hotels and I believe only two you can trade into. 

My only comment on Chula vs Kalihari is Chula is an Older (more original Dells resort) and is actually located on the river. You can enjoy the Dells and WI river just looking out some of the hotel room windows. Kalihari is one of the newer and larger resorts built on property near the expressway. Don't get me wrong about Kalihari it is not a off the expressway hotel. It is a major resort located near many things.

I for my money will keep going back to the Wilderness.

Scott


----------



## ajhcmaj (Aug 29, 2009)

*Extra Days*

We have a timeshare exchange into Christmas Mountain.  We have a few extra days over Christmas Vacation so we figured we would spend 1 night (2 full days at the waterparks) so were trying to figure out the best one.

Thanks for everyones help


----------

